# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  COSMOTE: Παράταση προσφοράς αύξησης MB σε DP SIM

## nnn

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186112
*Πηγή : Cosmote*

----------

